# Electric Air Compressor To Seat Tubeless



## benjiak47 (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any recommendations for electric air compressors (and specifically, with rechargeable batteries) to seat tubeless tires?

Thanks!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

benjiak47 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for electric air compressors (and specifically, with rechargeable batteries) to seat tubeless tires?
> 
> Thanks!


A typical electric air compressor doesn't have the air flow to deliver the burst you're looking for for seating a tubeless tire.

I'd look for a floor pump with a big canister specifically designed to seat tubeless tires (Topeak Joeblow Booster, Lezyne Pressure drive, Crank Brothers Klic, etc.) or a separate canister type tank like the Schwalbe Tire Booster or Air Shot tire inflator (Amazon), that can be filled with a regular floor pump.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Milwaukee makes a LiIon compressor with a 2 gal tank. That should do the trick. Aint cheap, though...$350 without batteries or charger.

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Woodworking/Compressors/2840-20

If needed, I just use a $75 plug-in compressor with a 3 gal tank for seating tubeless. I used to have a 5 gallon tank I could fill to 120 psi and take along on a trip. They're pretty cheap.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A compressor has an air tank to store compressed air.

And inflator is just an electric air pump (battery powered or otherwise).

I have a plug-in 3gal Kobalt compressor, but I mostly don't even need it for seating tubeless tires on anything 2.6" wide or less. My fatbike needed the compressor AND a lot of technique. But regular tire sizes seat up with a regular floor pump (not even one that is designed to seat tubeless tires) without hassle for me.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Some go up real easy with a floorpump, but I've also had issues where a compressor was needed, or at least made things a whole lot easier.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

For me, it depends on the rim profile and how deformed the tire is from having been folded as to whether I can get it to catch air with just a floor pump. Putting a tube in a misshapen tire at 35 psi for a while can get it formed to the point it'll more easily catch air. 

Anyway, enough riders need/want something to blow enough air to get a problematic tire seated that there are many manufacturers are offering solutions.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I like my harbor freight fortress 200psi 5 gallon-ish compressor for seating tires. It's a great thing to have around the house.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tatchance (Mar 24, 2004)

Remove the valve core and you will get plenty of air with a compressor


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Get a compressor with at least a 2-3 gallon tank. I have a cheap **** 1/3 hp, 1 gallon pancake compressor (don't laugh, it cost $15). It usually seats a tubeless tire no problem, but if it doesn't work immediately I have to wait a couple of minutes while I fill the damn tank up again to try again. If, like me, you seat maybe 3-4 tires a year then it's a tolerable annoyance, but if you want something that's easier and more foolproof to use get one of the bigger compressors like the other posters in this thread are talking about.

BTW, once I started using a tube to fill a tire, then let it sit overnight to "set" on the rim, then pulling the tube (a trick I learned here) I found that tubeless inflation worked a lot more reliably - with my little compressor or often with just a hand pump.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been using one of these for a several years now... didn't expect it to last maybe 2 years for the price, but it's been great.

https://www.harborfreight.com/21-gallon-25-hp-125-psi-cast-iron-vertical-air-compressor-61454.html

I use it for every pneumatic tool imaginable, as well as seating tires. Not bad for the price. BUT... obviously no battery option. For remote compressed air, I use a portable tank.

https://www.harborfreight.com/11-gallon-portable-air-tank-65595.html

And yes, I have seated tires with it.

I don't have one of these Ryobi compressors, but considering the satisfaction and luck I've had with Ryobi 18v tools and batteries, I'd consider it.

https://www.ryobitools.com/power-tools/products/details/18v-one-plus-1-gallon-air-compressor


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

At our rallycross, someone has one of those little compressors that runs of cordless tool batteries, i forget which brand. I was surprised that it worked to reseat debeaded car tires.


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I'd look for a floor pump with a big canister specifically designed to seat tubeless tires (Topeak Joeblow Booster, Lezyne Pressure drive, Crank Brothers Klic, etc.) or a separate canister type tank like the Schwalbe Tire Booster or Air Shot tire inflator (Amazon), that can be filled with a regular floor pump.


^This. Pull the valve stem and use a floor pump with a pressure tank meant to seat tubeless. I completely stopped using compressors once I got my Bontrager TLR.

If you must use an electric pump with rechargeable batteries for some reason, you could probably figure something out with a Fumpa or Ryobi ONE+ with a standalone tank like a TLR Flash Can:

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...trager-tlr-flash-can/p/30701/?colorCode=black


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Taroroot said:


> At our rallycross, someone has one of those little compressors that runs of cordless tool batteries, i forget which brand. I was surprised that it worked to reseat debeaded car tires.


Pics, or there's no way in hell that happened.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

fredcook said:


> I've been using one of these for a several years now... didn't expect it to last maybe 2 years for the price, but it's been great.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/21-gallon-25-hp-125-psi-cast-iron-vertical-air-compressor-61454.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

watermonkey said:


> Pics, or there's no way in hell that happened.




Actually it turns out that car tires are much stiffer and if you have someone else, or a strap, to hold the tire in and get the beads against the rim, it doesn't take much to seat.
This all reminds me that I have a serious 12v compressor wired into my old truck that I really should rescue. It was pretty expensive. Not sure what I'd do with it, I'm pretty sure it draws too much current to use the typical lighter adapters. Maybe make some cables and wire it to some Anderson connectors.


----------



## bayposter (Aug 19, 2020)

> Does anyone have any recommendations for electric air compressors (and specifically, with rechargeable batteries) to seat tubeless tires?


Not electric, but I liked this $10 hack. If you look in the comments section, you'll see that it really works, too.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I purchased this from Lowes and it's been invaluable. Probably the #1 tool I use in my garage. Get one with the most CFM you can afford. This seats 29er 2.6" with ease.

6-Gallon Oil-Free Pancake Compressor - C2002 | PORTER CABLE

I also combine it with the Hyper Tough Digital Inflator from Walmart and its a great system for filling tires. This inflator is awesome, to the point I bought 2 in case it gets discontinued. It's that good. Accurately tells tire pressure when it's clipped on using a presta-shrader adapter. light pull on the lever releases air pressure, hard pull injects with real-time pressure readings.


----------



## Dobertens (Apr 22, 2020)

I just love the PORTER-Cable C2002-WK for my workshop use. It works great for tubeless tires on my specialized bike. 
If you are confused then read this review here on the best air compressor


----------

